# Briggs & Stratton pull start to electric



## kg4yub (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a 10 Hp 19G412 Type, 1187-E1 Code, 9912161B B&S eng driving a 5KW gen {Generac} no probs with unit . Prob is operator not able to pull start. Hence conversion , Does anyone know what vertical shaft [riding mower] eng. #s would have ring gear on flywheel, starter, & alt. to do changeover ? Thanks for related responce . regards Butch


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I did see this:

http://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58613

Look familiar?? Lets see what we can find..... you didn't get much answer there. There are some pretty good small engine guys here. Hope they show up. I'll take a look at B&S and see if any mowers have the same engine. I know all too well about pull starting a 10hp engine.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: What sort of "low life" manufacturer would make a 10HP engine that only had a pull start - what a back / arm breaker!!!!:upset:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The starter is shown here....second one down:

http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/html/engine-specs/briggs/Starter_Quick_Reference_Guide.pdf

Parts diagram:

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/pdf/illustrated_parts_list/100/MS0432.pdf

Starter and ring gear are on page 6

Follow index #(726) down to page 13 for the part #(399676).

Hope this helps or at least gives you an idea what you are looking for.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I see you, MrChooks!!:wave:

Way to sneak in here when I was doing research.

Rare when I comment in this part of the boards:grin: 

I mostly sit back and learnray:


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Butch - far be it from me to _"rain on the parade"_ and with all due respect to SABL's detailed research ray: I fear you will find the cost of doing an "after market" upgrade to an electric start will be cost prohibitive unless you can "scavenge" the parts for a used equipment shop.:upset:

I have looked at these kinds of things in the past and certainly here in Aus - the cost of the spares needed are enough to make your hair stand on end  Spare parts costs are about 10 x their cost when purchased as an OEM item - so a $2 part in the OEM item becomes a $20 spare so you can see how quickly what seems to be a simple add on, becomes a cost nightmare

It may be cheaper to simply go for an entire new engine with all the bits you need fitted - alternatively, I have seen people take a different approach and remove the recoil starter and use a high torque / variable speed electric drill with a socket fitted to start larger engines - sort of like a portable / removeable electric start.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all:

MrChooks, if they could use an electric drill they probably would not need the generator would they 

BG


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: BG - "caught me agin!!":tongue:- 

I meant on of those battery drill / electric screwdriver / wrench things - the ones with a 14V battery seem to have heaps of torque and a pal of mine uses one to start his walk behind mower - mostly coz he is so damned lazy!!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

What would work better is a 12volt Impact Wrech. Just clamp it on to the car battery.

kg4yub - Have you pulled the blower cover off to see if you may already have toothed ring gear already. Think that if the model came with a recoil starter and there was an option of having an electric starter, it may have the tooth flywheel.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Yes BG that's the sort of thing my incredibly lazy pal uses - it all started when the recoil start spring broke and he simply decided the operate the mower with no recoil starter - just junked the recoil starter and uses his 14V drill to start it.:tongue:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

A 10 HP requires some "butt" to start. My son has one. My 6 HP is not fun either.

BG


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: agree BG - and as I get older (and lazier!!:sigh- all these infernal _"pull starts" _are becoming a bigger and bigger PiA


----------

